

Ask HN: How does your business manage passwords? - owenwil

I&#x27;m curious how the startups and small to medium businesses out there manage their passwords. I work for a company that&#x27;s experiencing massive growth and up until now, Keepass had worked for the Operations team as it was made up of six people. Now there is almost 40 of us, it&#x27;s unmanagable. We don&#x27;t know who&#x27;s doing what and we can&#x27;t revoke access to the files after someone leaves.<p>Unfortunately, most &#x27;enterprise&#x27; grade software out there is horribly designed, has a terrible UI and is very hard to use. Does anyone have any recommendations for a product? Would be particularly interested to hear if there&#x27;s any startups in this space looking to help with team password management.
======
schrodingersCat
My question would be: what massive number of third party services could your
company possibly be using to require password management for all users? Most
companies I've worked for use enterprise versions of services that integrate
with central authentication, making multiple logins unnecessary. I could see
admins, web devs, and social media types needing a dedicated solution but not
all 40 in your company. Keepass isn't perfect but its just as good as most
other solutions I've seen. I believe lastpass offers an enterprise product you
may want to check out.

------
philiphodgen
We face this problem in our business (a law firm). The current solution is
1Password. I don't know how to share a single data file among everyone so the
problem is keeping all of the files in sync as passwords change. And then we
have employees who use 1Password for personal passwords. This means lots of
hand editing.

We would throw money at a solution to this problem. Give us a shared password
vault for the enterprise login stuff while letting each person run his/her
personal life untouched by the business username/password stuff.

------
xgibbousx
As a single founder startup, I store all my passwords in text files buried in
my My Documents folder. No one besides myself uses my computer so I haven't
had any issues thus far. Not the safest route but then again it's just me.

I don't have any product recommendations but I do have a question: What exact
features are you looking for in a team password management product?

~~~
aayala
[http://www.keepassx.org/](http://www.keepassx.org/)

------
Sealy
_Unfortunately, most 'enterprise' grade software out there is horribly
designed, has a terrible UI and is very hard to use_

I believe you have just identified a product niche. Quick hackers, lets get on
it!

~~~
ibizaman
I believe this is sarcasm :D

